# Waxing



## jlmort1980 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, I have heard of a lot of people using a wax over there CA finish.  My question to everyone is:  What kind of wax are you using and how are you applying it?


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not always, but when I do, I use a Carnuba wax stick. A *real *light coat, then buff it off as it spins.


----------



## Monty (Oct 25, 2010)

jimm1 said:


> Not always, but when I do, I use a Carnuba wax stick. A *real *light coat, then buff it off as it spins.


Ditto. I do this while the blank is still spinning on the lathe.


----------



## renowb (Oct 25, 2010)

I do it like this:

Wax on, Wax off!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to use Renaissance wax after my CA finish, but only to avoid finger prints, and since Ren wax is so expensive I switched to plain old Neutral Kiwi shoe polish, same stuff just takes a few minutes longer to dry but works just as well.


----------



## Fred (Oct 25, 2010)

I, like Ken, use shoe polish quite often. Not only is the neutral a good protective coating, but consider all the colors of the polishes that make for an excellent stain ... and the price is not bad at all!


----------



## bensoelberg (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 on the shoe polish.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 25, 2010)

No wax...at all...don't like wax.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



jlmort1980 said:


> Ok, I have heard of a lot of people using a wax over there CA finish.  My question to everyone is:  What kind of wax are you using and how are you applying it?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 25, 2010)

Renaissance Wax - after the use of Novus to get out any fine scratches that might be left in the CA finish, applied with a soft white cotton cloth.  Put it on and let it dry then buff it off with same type white cloth - make sure it's clean of course.   This really helps cut down on the finger prints. 

Linda likes to look at the pens with a 30X jewlers eye ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 25, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Renaissance Wax - after the use of Novus to get out any fine scratches that might be left in the CA finish, applied with a soft white cotton cloth. Put it on and let it dry then buff it off with same type white cloth - make sure it's clean of course. This really helps cut down on the finger prints.
> 
> *Linda likes to look at the pens with a 30X jewlers eye ...*


 
*I'll vouch for that*:biggrin:!


BTW, I use TSW (Trade Secret for Wood) the same way
  instead of Renaissance.


----------



## burr (Oct 26, 2010)

I buy partial cans of shoe polish at yard sales! I then apply after buffing


----------



## snyiper (Oct 26, 2010)

I have used Johnsons paste and Neverdull as well as Plexus on a CA finish..


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 26, 2010)

jlmort1980 said:


> Ok, I have heard of a lot of people using a wax over there CA finish.  My question to everyone is:  What kind of wax are you using and how are you applying it?




It's just for appearance. It the end in will wipe off in a couple of uses of the pen. I use Renaissance wax, because I have it. When I run out, I'm not sure I'll buy it again. 

To me the step is almost unnecessary...but I still do it. Go figure.


----------



## MAB11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I use this: 




It leaves an amazing shine that's an anti-static coating that helps repel dust and dirt and fingerprints.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I used to use Renaissance wax after my CA finish, but only to avoid finger prints, and since Ren wax is so expensive I switched to plain old Neutral Kiwi shoe polish, same stuff just takes a few minutes longer to dry but works just as well.



This is the best final finish that I have found! kiwi natural is the fingerprint "eliminator"


----------

